
Amazon Launches Storefronts Selling Products Only from U.S. SMBs - atlasunshrugged
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/17/17869198/amazon-storefronts-us-small-medium-businesses-featured-products-deals
======
atlasunshrugged
"The new page will feature over 1 million products from almost 20,000
companies, along with curated collections, deals, videos, and stories
highlighting individual companies. Each week, there will be a featured
“Storefront of the Week” for a specific company selling on Amazon, along with
a series of “Meet the Business Owner” profiles...

The definition of what Amazon considers a “US small and medium-sized business”
also seems pretty flexible. There’s the Little Flower Soap Company, which is
set to be the subject of Amazon’s “first-ever national television commercial
featuring real businesses that sell on Amazon” (an incredibly specific
milestone that essentially means nothing to anyone who doesn’t work at
Amazon). But the storefront also features wholly digital products like Kindle
Unlimited books that are only debatably a “US-based business” and major tech
products like the Eero mesh Wi-Fi router, the ChefSteps Joule, and the
Essential Phone. Those probably not what most people have in mind when they
think of homegrown American small business."

